# MBT Hockey Night



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

We're holding this years frist "MBT Hockey Night" with the Ice Flyers this Friday evening. We've got a block of tix that are going for $14 each at the shop. Give us a call if you'd like more info or want to go. These events are always a lot of fun!

Jim MBT Divers (850) 455-7702


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Tomorrow is the last day to get discounted tickets from MBT. Call 850.455.7702 for details.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Demand has been so good that weordered a second block of tickets. This is gonna be a BLAST!


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for saving me a ticket! Its going to be a blast


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Me and my wife will be there. Hopefully she does not go into labor during the game.:doh:letsdrink


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

This is great -we'reover 60 tickets, with more on order!


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

should be a fun time. see you all there.

Jon, if your wife delivers the baby at the game, the child should have a hockey name. Wayne or Mario Telum-ov would sounds about right. :letsdrink Didn't know she was so close to due. Hope you guys are doing well.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

That sounds like fun, I hate that I will miss it because I have to work....It would be cool to have another "MBT Driver" night at the Civic Center.....Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *HateCheese (1/21/2010)*should be a fun time. see you all there.
> 
> Jon, if your wife delivers the baby at the game, the child should have a hockey name. Wayne or Mario Telum-ov would sounds about right. :letsdrink Didn't know she was so close to due. Hope you guys are doing well.


Well, it's a girl. So I don't think Wayne or Mario would work out too well.:doh Avery is her name.:letsdrink Actual due date is Feb 3rd. But it's close enough for government work. Should be a good time. It's probably our last outing for us in a while. MIL is watching the other munchkin.

We are going to go get something to eat somewhere before the game. Anyone want to meet up for an early bite to eat before the game.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Avery is a much better name than what I came up with...Might be up for dinner before the game.I'll pm or call you if I can.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Boy I wanted to make it but Ive been out of town all week and didnt get in until just a few hours ago and the kids wanted to attack me! So... guess Ill have to try it later. Hope yall had fun!

Steve


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that helped us fill section 103! We had a great time with close to 70 folks showing up!

Look for the nextgroup outing to see the Ice Flyers comingin March.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Had a good time. I still think Sean should have got down there with the UWF dance team.:banghead


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice to hear you had a great turnout... wish I could have made it. Should be able to get there next time.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Telum Pisces (1/23/2010)*Had a good time. I still think Sean should have got down there with the UWF dance team.:banghead


He would have , but there's something about being within 300 feet of any femalesunder 21 or something like that....:letsdrink


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

What a great time! Thanks for putting all that together. It looks like MBT made an impact!!!

http://www.pnj.com/article/20100124/SPORTS/1240335

:clap


----------

